# Anyone suicidal tomorrow 2/12 launching below dam



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm thinking worst case scenario fish the chute or farther down the river.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

The fish are there and as bad as I want to, I'm out. In my younger days I'd be right there with, but as I get older I'm just not that mad at 'em anymore.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

We are contemplating fishing SanJac/L Houston, drove down to launch this morning, there are dams of trees as big as 2 full size trucks just floating by, checking it later but guys tell me it came up 2 feet since this morning, Catfish bite is off the chart though on live shads.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I just wanna see how much of a beast she is tomorrow at over 60,000cfs. I wanna see how scare she 's gonna make me if at all I got the balls to launch. All my guest was reschedule so if I have to die. I'll die alone tomorrow if I decided to go. 
Still debating. Just never seen how mad she is down there at over 60,0000. DANG GOFISH had to tell me he did it at 65,000.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Try the Sabine below Toledo Bend. It is over 200,000 right now!!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Ain't no fish worth risking life and limb for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Gofish please tell me you lied doing it at 65,000.


----------



## WetDream (Mar 12, 2012)

I know you ain't scare of a number like 65,000 Bruce. Go have fun fishing and post a report.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Bruce i would love to go, I like an adventure, sorry I have other plans for tomorrow but am open any other time it gets up to 60 or lower. thanks


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Gonna put you on the list for 20,000cfs
Tony.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

WetDream said:


> I know you ain't scare of a number like 65,000 Bruce. Go have fun fishing and post a report.


I ain't scared. Just kinda hard to launch the boat by my self and not having the trailer float side way off the ramp due to strong currents.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Wear a PFD and helmet. You should be fine. Good luck.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

With conroe shut down this weekend you just might have all kinds of company down there.If that's not scary I don't know what is.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

lx22f/c said:


> Ain't no fish worth risking life and limb for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree 100%. Your life is not worth taking a risk like that.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

If there's is one thing I learn about rivers is watch the currents patterns. Stay off them crazy ones and look for swirls or areas where currents is not ripping. Spot lock helps a bunch too. I can anchor go anchor go anchor go effortlessly until I find a calm spot.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks guys for your concern. I got plenty of fish in the freezer. I'm on quest. Are they still bitting at 60,000? I need to know. I need to confirm Gofish ain't lying.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Maybe launch down river a bit and work your way up. If it gets too rough turn around.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Just saw where SJRA has closed Lake Conroe to motorized boats due to floating debris.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Y'all think I am crazy. I was down there when it was 40,000 and there were four guys in a 10' flat with only oars to paddle them half way up toward the dam from the ramp. I'm gonna give y'all a report on how many crazy's I see tomorrow. Good thing with all this water is I don't have to go early fighting for a spot. Ha!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> Thanks guys for your concern. I got plenty of fish in the freezer. I'm on quest. Are they still bitting at 60,000? I need to know. I need to confirm Gofish ain't lying.


LOL. Just kidding Gofish. I know you are good on your words.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Be a real man and do it in a kayak!!!!!! LoL


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I was with Karl aka go fish on one of those trips and it was awesome fishing. Did see a guide down there and the trolling motor was having problems holding. My big anchor was dragging until it hung on something. You launch on the east side. You don't leave the pasture. Just launch it on the first drop off in the trees. Not a strong current in the trees. If I was not working I would bring my boat.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Dang Matt we would of make an awesome team tomorrow.


----------



## trihullranger (Dec 19, 2015)

You could always try below this dam...


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

trihullranger said:


> You could always try below this dam...


Dude! That's gnarly!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

During Spring flood stage in Maumee River in Ohio, some walleye anglers in jonboat pitched anchor overboard. When it finally caught, the transom went under quickly and the boat swamped. Everything inside, including people went downstream fast. I didn't see it, but it hit local news TV.

Had they secured the anchor off the bow, it might have turned out differently.

Mother Nature has a way of elimination when people do not show her respect.

Bruce, stay home.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Launch already. Got half dozen Crazy's down here including LLA. Report to come. LLGonna have to release more than this to scare me. Ha!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

GoFish2Day wasn't Lying about 63K fishing at the dam. Matt and I took my daughter and her friend. We launched in the field at the top of the boat launch. The water was pretty strong in the trees. There was a big flow down the center with two swirls flowing back to the dam on each side. I mean strong current back to the dam. Very bad if your motor would not start.
We anchored up with one of Matt's dam anchors. It held but we were going in circles the water was really flowing. Caught about 150 in about two hours. They were schooling everywhere. People were tied to the tree's fishing. WATER WAS CLEAR. Two young kids in a bass boat could not get the anchor to grab. Motor would not start. Got pulled thru two tree tops and finally grabbed hold of the third tree. Our anchor let go and then would not hold. We called it a day.
I swore I would never be back at 63K flow. That was this past year. Look up my post.

Note I said clear water. The water is not clear now.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What's the body count? 
I mean for fish?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Got about a dozen whites for the grease pot then the bites just shut down. Taken a break . SPOT LOCK git me anchor down good. Very do able for me. Very dangerous for all others. A dozen boat came to the cable . All has fail . I'm the only survivor. Ha!! I would do it again any time.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Yep. Karl is exactly right about at the cable. If you do not have any means of anchoring. You will get sucked back into the dam by reverse currents. And you WILL BE IN A LOT OF TROUBLE or even DIE. No joke for the unexperience. 
Launching and loading was an ease at the east ramp. Very little currents.
Now all I need is for the fish to turn on dang it.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Stripers is attacking the boat. Pic later!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Got my stripers fix today. Caught and release many stripers. Heading home to upload and share a few pics.
FYI its flat as a baby bottom on the left side where I caught all them stripes.


----------

